# Talakad-Sandunes and the curse!



## marcopolo123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Talakad is an ancient town on the banks of River Cauvery. Its history can be traced back to the Ganga Kings of 3rd century AD. Talakad is also associated with a legendary curse from a pious queen! The Queen’s curse turned the once flourishing Talakad into a desert. The old Talakad town is buried under a mile of sand. Today, Talakad is a popular pilgrimage center and picnic spot. Talakad is 3 hours drive from Bangalore and just an hour away from Mysore.
The legendary curse on Talakad happened due to the following course of events! In the year 1610, Srirangapatnam was under the governance of Srirangaraya, the viceroy of Vijayanagar Empire. The viceroy had taken ill and had come to Talakad to pray at a temple. His wife, Alemalamma, the queen was left with the administration of the kingdom. Concerned about her husband’s health, she too left Srirangapatnam and came to Talakad. She brought with her priceless jewels which she used to adorn the deity at Sri Ranganathaswamy temple in Srirangapatnam. King Wodeyar of neighboring Mysore seized this opportunity and annexed Srirangapatnam. He also wanted the jewels of the Queen and sends his soldiers after her. Meanwhile the Viceroy passed away and a distraught Alemalamma threw herself and the jewels into the River at Talakad. She also uttered 3 curses before drowning.
“May Malangi become a whirlpool, Talakad turn into a desert and the Rajas of Wadiyar not beget male heir”.
What is amazing is that the curse is true till date! Talakad is buried under mile deep sand and there has been no male heir to the crown of Mysore ever since.


Talakad is a popular pilgrimage center today. In ancient times, Talakad used to have 30 temples. Today most of them are buried in sand dunes. The most famous temple here is Vaidyanatheswara and is dedicated to Lord Shiva. It was built on granite in the 14th century by Chola Kings. You will find two majestic Dwarpalaks welcoming pilgrims at the entrance. Along with 4 more Shiva temples, Vaidyanatheswara temple forms the immensely popular pilgrim circuit at Talakad. The Lingam in Pataleshwara Shiva temple is supposed to change colors through the day from red, black and white!


For a more detailed travelogue click here


----------



## beckygoo45 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Wholesale Abercrombie bags*

The company was originally established as wholesale Abercrombie bags Co.by David T. wholesale Abercrombie bags on June 4, 1892, as a small waterfront shop at No.36 South Street in downtown Manhattan, New York. Compare Abercrombie Handbags& save up to 50%.Visit us now!Buy Abercrombie bags and Abercrombie bags Online 50-75% off designer handbags.Premium brands. On sale now.


----------

